# Christmas present from my son in law



## Fishfreek (Dec 17, 2016)

Just had to share and brag on my son in law a bit. I recently purchased a new Taurus 45/410 polymer Judge Public defender. My son in does some work in leather and he surprised me with this today. Well with pictures...... I'll get the holster on Christmas.


----------



## overboard (Dec 17, 2016)

Excellent gift form your SIL, and practical! =D>


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 21, 2016)

Very Nice :beer:


----------



## sharphook (Jan 4, 2017)

Swwweeeeeeet


----------

